# Hitting atlantic beach tomorrow



## RichLou (Jun 10, 2015)

Hitting the sand for the 1st time tomorrow at Atlantic beach. Any tips or pointers anyone have? Targeting pan fish and gonna toss a heaver out in hopes of a rogue cobia. Don't have a good spinning set up yet to target spanish.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

RichLou said:


> Hitting the sand for the 1st time tomorrow at Atlantic beach. Any tips or pointers anyone have? Targeting pan fish and gonna toss a heaver out in hopes of a rogue cobia. Don't have a good spinning set up yet to target spanish.


Is this your first time surf-fishing ?

Have you read about "reading the water" to find the best locations to fish ?


----------



## RichLou (Jun 10, 2015)

ez2cdave said:


> Is this your first time surf-fishing ?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read about "reading the water" to find the best locations to fish ?


No just 1st time at Atlantic Beach. Just moved to NC 2 weeks ago from Md. I usually fish Chincoteague Va and parts of the Chesapeake Bay. I was gonna toss some hi lo type rigs with shrimp and fleas and soak a fish finder. Just wondering if flounder were around yet. May pick up.some spros and gulp swimming mullets. When I say I don't have a good spinning outfit for Spanish yet I mean a nice 7ft rid and a 3500 or 4000 size reel. I have a gosa 8000 spooled with 50# pp paired with an 11 ft OM for 8nb8 plus and 11 ft airwave with a fathom 15 spooled with 20# mono. My bait stick is a cheap Shimano rod and a small Diawa reel.


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

Good luck! Let us know what's biting! Tight lines moose :beer:


----------



## vaycay fishin (May 20, 2015)

Hey rich, you will do well with those hi lo rigs, fish finders, and FRESH shrimp and fleas. Also i have had a lot of luck the past couple years there with fishbites. Also the flounder should be around by now. Stop by chasin tails outdoors on the way in. Great selection and the guys are super knowledgeable. Oceanana pier in the morning and late afternoon will have blues and spanish off the end. Good luck and give us a report and let us know how you do. Im gonna be down in about 3 weeks and i cant wait! Tight lines!!


----------



## RichLou (Jun 10, 2015)

I think we'll be heading down after lunch...only about an hours ride but don't want the kids out in high noon sun. Probably won't fish til after 3 or 5. I follow chasing tails on FB and stopped in once to take a look around...nice guys. I'm a big fan of forming a relationship with the local tackle shop. I love captain Steves in Chincoteague and there's something to be said when the guys give you their cell number to let you know fresh bait is in. I'll be happy if I just hook up with a pomp or 2. Wouldn't mind some strong pull age either on my heaver. Gotta check the tides but last time we went it was evening and low ride. Nice trough right in front and second bar about 30 yards out only waist deep t get to it. I thought about walking to it and then casting out from there then spiking my rod with light drag. Don't wanna lose a rod to something big that I didn't know was out there 😃


----------



## RichLou (Jun 10, 2015)

Well spent a few hours at the beach but didn't go as planned. I was gonna start to wet some lines around 5pm when the people thinned out but my daughter decided for us it was time to leave at 430. She was having a tantrum. The water was dirty today inside the bars. Waves not too bad at all. I will say there was plenty of "bait" in the wash. Just as the waves would start to pull out you could see large numbers of what looked like mullet racing back the water line in the 3-4 inch range. Hoping to get out and actually fish in the next couple days.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

If you get a chance to go without kids in tow make sure to take the walk down to the Jetty at Fort Macon. Well worth the walk but can be a bear for small ones.


----------



## RichLou (Jun 10, 2015)

narfpoit said:


> If you get a chance to go without kids in tow make sure to take the walk down to the Jetty at Fort Macon. Well worth the walk but can be a bear for small ones.


From what I've heard where the 2 currents meet can be a blast!


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

RichLou said:


> From what I've heard where the 2 currents meet can be a blast!


yeah I have caught some crazy stuff there when the temps and tides are right.


----------



## Dixiedawg80 (Nov 18, 2013)

Good luck, let us know how it goes!


----------



## RichLou (Jun 10, 2015)

Finally got out to do some fishing. Hit the beach at 630 and immediately had 1 small ray on shrimp. 5 minutes later this 14 inch mullet on sand fleas. Shortly after another ray on fleas. Then the bite turned totally off. Around 830 the beach cleared out and I tossed the mullet head out on my heaver which is an 11 ft OM with a gosa 8000 spooled newly this spring with 50# pp. In 5 minutes the rod goes down and drag is screaming off. Heavy heavy head shakes. I had casted out just in front of the outer bar. Then I thought it came off as the rod lost some bend. It was running at me and did this twice. Then all of the sudden it turned its head and took a hard run straight out and snapped my 50# braid. Not at any knots just snapped the braid. Never had that happen before. Guess the drag was too tight. I lost about 150 yards of brand new braid. What ever it was put up a nice fight and felt like a big fish.


----------



## vaycay fishin (May 20, 2015)

Thanks got the report, rich


----------



## RichLou (Jun 10, 2015)

I think living in NC will suit me just fine!


----------



## psudukie (May 22, 2010)

Rich live baits and large cut baits aren't lasting long in the surf right now.... Have had a lot of success at pks


----------



## RichLou (Jun 10, 2015)

psudukie said:


> Rich live baits and large cut baits aren't lasting long in the surf right now.... Have had a lot of success at pks


Are they biter or what? Like I said I've never had a biter make runs at me before and the head shakes were narly


----------



## RichLou (Jun 10, 2015)

psudukie said:


> Rich live baits and large cut baits aren't lasting long in the surf right now.... Have had a lot of success at pks


Are they just biter or something else? I've never had a biter make runs like this did especially at me. The head shakes were pretty narly. I'm used to sandbar and sand tigers but this didn't feel like them but man did it have some power.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

I've had some Blacktips do some pretty wierd things when hooked. Strong buggers.


----------



## psudukie (May 22, 2010)

The four blacktip/spinner sharks I caught or had hooked this week were all strong. Couple of them went aerial really fun and exciting. Also got to really large southern sting rays... Also one chopper blue. 

I know I have never seen this many large fish strikes with in thirty yards of the beach. Honestly based on that alone my kids did not swim in the ocean... Way too much activity to close for my likes.


----------



## RichLou (Jun 10, 2015)

psudukie said:


> The four blacktip/spinner sharks I caught or had hooked this week were all strong. Couple of them went aerial really fun and exciting. Also got to really large southern sting rays... Also one chopper blue.
> 
> I know I have never seen this many large fish strikes with in thirty yards of the beach. Honestly based on that alone my kids did not swim in the ocean... Way too much activity to close for my likes.


I really waited until about 830 to cast the head. Sun was behind the houses on the beach and people were swimming at and beyond the outer bar. I couldn't help but think and tell others how stupid these people were. That IS prime feeding time for predators. Let 9ne of them get bit and all of the sudden it's a shark feeding frenzy. You don't walk through Africa and wonder why a lion attacked you on the plains do you? Morons.


----------



## psudukie (May 22, 2010)

No one around where I am fishing at pine knoll shores... And it's scarey how often a nose hooked bottom fish is getting picked up.... Again been here two weeks and glad cottage has a pool. I just wouldn't let kids swim in ocean right now. Call me a paranoid dad


----------



## RichLou (Jun 10, 2015)

psudukie said:


> No one around where I am fishing at pine knoll shores... And it's scarey how often a nose hooked bottom fish is getting picked up.... Again been here two weeks and glad cottage has a pool. I just wouldn't let kids swim in ocean right now. Call me a paranoid dad


I think you're a smart dad. I told my wife I don't want our kids in the water past their knees...son is 5 and daughter is 2. I love the ocean and always will. I still swim and enjoy it but am more cautious with my kids. Also won't find me swimming at dusk or dawn.


----------



## psudukie (May 22, 2010)

I will give them one more shot tonight then back to central pa. Will get back down for thanksgiving and hopefully some speckled trout.


----------



## RichLou (Jun 10, 2015)

psudukie said:


> I will give them one more shot tonight then back to central pa. Will get back down for thanksgiving and hopefully some speckled trout.


How did you do? I'm getting up at 0400 to head out for the morning before the beach fills up. Haven't respooled my heaver yet from the other night so I'm just shooting for pan fish. Gonna make a few stops on the way and see if I can land some mullet with my cast net in hopes of maybe a flounder or perhaps a redfin or two. Never know what might hit a high low rig with fresh mullet!


----------



## psudukie (May 22, 2010)

Unfortunately packing up got in the way. The surf sat morning looked good... Hope you had some success.


----------

